# 8 pin RGB output



## dorfd1

I have a kworld pc to tv scan converter and it has an 8 pin RGB output. what is that output used for and why do no tv's have that input?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If you're speaking of a rectangular arrangement (I can't find a picture), this input was in use with televisions in the 1980s and 1990s. It is obsolete today. It was a snap-on connector that supported only analog RGB at what we would call 480i today. It was never in wide use outside of TV studios. Generally it was used with what we used to call a "harness" or "breakout box" that converted it to either 9-pin CGA or five BNC connectors.

There was also a round 8-pin DIN connector that was in use by some video games in the 1980s. I never saw a television with this connector.

The only images I'm seeing of a Kworld PC to TV converter show a 15-pin VGA connector.


----------



## brant

that sounds like a mini-DIN connector, which is mostly used in computer graphics cards and video cameras, etc. . . . The 4-pin version is what you know as S-Video. TV's in the US don't have them because RCA cables were the dominant connector here.


----------



## dorfd1

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you're speaking of a rectangular arrangement (I can't find a picture), this input was in use with televisions in the 1980s and 1990s. It is obsolete today. It was a snap-on connector that supported only analog RGB at what we would call 480i today. It was never in wide use outside of TV studios. Generally it was used with what we used to call a "harness" or "breakout box" that converted it to either 9-pin CGA or five BNC connectors.
> 
> There was also a round 8-pin DIN connector that was in use by some video games in the 1980s. I never saw a television with this connector.
> 
> The only images I'm seeing of a Kworld PC to TV converter show a 15-pin VGA connector.


my kworld pc to tv has an round 8 pin rgb output. here is the webpage for it http://www.kworldcomputer.com/product/others/001/pc_to_tv.htm


----------

